# Lowe 1648MV makeover (near complete)



## bamabill (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi everybody! I'm a long time looker, first time poster. I picked up this late 80's boat and Classic Fifty Merc w/power trim and new tuneup last summer for $2500. May have paid too much but it was near exact what I was looking for in anticipation of next years retirement. I totally disassembled the trailer and spent a month or two sand blasting, applied two coats of Rustoleum primer and two coats of tractor/implement paint I got from Tractor Supply. Installed new bearings, led lights, winch strap, trailer coupling and rollers. With my Dad's help I made new bunk boards and side guide boards from cedar and covered with carpet I got from Bass Boat Carpet. The existing tires had new tread but sidewalls were dry rotting and the wheels were mismatched. I ordered new wheels and got new tires mounted where I have all my auto work done. Sand blasted and painted the best matching old wheel for a spare. Trailer done, but then cold weather set in. Finally got going again a couple weeks ago with some 1 1/2 aluminum angle for a deck frame and floor support. I plan to use 3/4 plywood with several coats of spar varnish and cover with same carpet. Comments and certainly suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks for looking!


----------



## bamabill (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's a few more pics.


----------



## Irish87 (Mar 29, 2015)

What thinkness of angle are you using? Trying to figure out a near future build and was thinking 1 1/2"x1/8" thick angle


----------



## bamabill (Mar 29, 2015)

I used 1 1/2 x 1/8 6061 which has a radius on the inside corner and legs. 6063 has no radius which would be easier to work with.


----------



## bamabill (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought I posted these.


----------



## bamabill (Apr 4, 2015)

battery compartment minus screws. expandable to accomodate two batteries


----------



## Abraham (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks real nice. Looking forward to your progress and good luck


----------



## bguzik86 (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks good man! Looking forward to seeing more pics. I'm about to start my mod thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## bassin_da_U.P. (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## bamabill (Apr 11, 2015)

a couple pics from this week.


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 11, 2015)

Lookin good bud!


----------



## bamabill (Apr 13, 2015)

taking shape


----------



## JustinS (Apr 14, 2015)

That's a good layout you have, your angle work looks like it'll support anything!


----------



## bamabill (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Justin. it's really sturdy, but it's been so time consuming. Angle is about $1.40 a foot so I only get one shot at it. I've got all my plywood fitted now, so on to the spar varnish.


----------



## jdmjerrystl (Apr 15, 2015)

Just got done finishing my bow.. should of used cardboard to mock up. I don't know why I didn't think of that! turned out ok though haha


----------



## Callmecaptain (Apr 16, 2015)

Love your boat and work! Super job! Your trailer is really clean. =D>

I'm actually thinking of using your idea to extend my casting deck. What tools / rivets did you get to do the job angle aluminum work? Can you buy all the angle aluminum at Home Depot / Lowes?


----------



## bamabill (Apr 16, 2015)

I got my angle from a local metal supply place. 25' stick was about $35. It would very expensive at the big box places, plus the short lengths would cost you a lot of waste. Used 3/16 aluminum rivets. It took quite a few, so you'll need a two handled rivet tool to save a lot of work. The small ones with a rotating head come in handy in tight spots though.


----------



## bamabill (Apr 24, 2015)

front deck mock up before varnish and carpet


----------



## bamabill (Apr 24, 2015)

better pic.


----------



## bamabill (May 1, 2015)

1/4-20 T nuts for mounting trolling motor bracket and rear seat pedestal.


----------



## bamabill (May 4, 2015)

Finally started the most dreaded part of this deal, the carpet. After a lot of looking around here's what a came up with. I think it'll work.


----------



## bamabill (May 8, 2015)

floors installed


----------



## Sisco Kid (May 8, 2015)

Looks Great


----------



## HeavyHook (May 8, 2015)

Looks great Keep updating!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 8, 2015)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
My hats off to you Sir! Really nice job!

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## bamabill (May 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I owe all my ideas to this forum. Couldn't have gotten this far without it.


----------



## richg99 (May 9, 2015)

Very nice job. I am following since I own the exact same boat.

I got lucky, though, as mine came with an aluminum deck and floor already installed at the factory.

richg99


----------



## bamabill (May 9, 2015)

Rich,
this one's a late 80's model. What's yours? I haven't had this one in the water yet, but it won't be long now. I'm looking forward to seeing how it does. Is your factory deck up to the gunwales? If so, hows the stability while standing on the deck? What size TM do you have and how does it perform? Sorry for so many questions, just trying to get an idea how this ones gonna do. thanks


----------



## Abraham (May 10, 2015)

Carpet turned out real nice. Good luck on the build and keep the pics coming :mrgreen:


----------



## richg99 (May 10, 2015)

Bama bill, I'd like to answer all of your questions, but my boat is in TN and I am in TX. I'll be back in TN in a week or so. I don't want to guess and get it wrong. 

I do remember that the front deck does not go all of the way up. It is stable as it us. I can't measure anything until I reach TN. Rich


----------



## nccatfisher (May 11, 2015)

I just bought the exact same boat w/50 Mariner. I have a 2070 Lowe that I primarily fish out of. I wanted something smaller to beat and bang around in rough areas hunting out of. 

I got mine for a deal. I knew the guy and knew the motor was sound. The boat has been through a resurrection somewhat earlier. It had the middle seat removed so it is a complete open hull. The motor was converted from remote to tiller and they did a good job on that. My paint is pretty poor and it now has plywood flooring. It also has a wooden gunnel protector all the way around the sides and mod v that is pretty much shot. 

The motor was a long shaft that they made a rigid jack plate to accommodate the difference in transom height. I bought the whole thing with the intent of using it as is, but the wiring, (lights etc.) looks like a birds nest. I am afraid I am going to crawl in it and when I come out I am going to have a rebuild thread started on here. LOL

I am not one that has to have a beauty queen but I am one that has to have everything in top operating condition. Luckily I am retired and have the time along with the shop with the tools to do the aluminum welding etc. I am probably going to gut it and completely rewire, flotation, aluminum tread plate false bottom, PVC gunnel protector and probably weld shut the assorted holes in the deck for the rod holders he had. To all that is done I'll probably have to throw some paint at it to keep it from looking like a spotted mule.


----------



## bamabill (May 11, 2015)

catfish, 
sounds like you've got a pretty good project ahead of you. this one was usable when
I got it, but like you I need everything in good working order. Once I started I couldn't quit and you see where I'm at. I intend to tackle the wiring after I get the decking done. I really need a good schematic specific for this boat if you have any ideas. a member left me one on the Electicral forum, but it's not exactly what I need. I only intend to have two batteries (TM and starting), lites and a bilge.


----------



## bamabill (May 14, 2015)

rear seating


----------



## bguzik86 (May 16, 2015)

What kind of plywood did you use?


----------



## bamabill (May 16, 2015)

bguzik,
I just used 3/4 exterior from Lowes. it was like $36 a sheet. Applied
at least 3 coats of their Cabot spar varnish. I used a full gallon on all my pieces.


----------



## bamabill (May 16, 2015)

A lot of hours in this, but I'm pleased.


----------



## Skiffing (May 16, 2015)

Looks great.

Are those Tempest seats?


----------



## bguzik86 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks bama! I'm in the middle of my build, and at the point of purchasing the material for the deck. I appreciate the reply!


----------



## bamabill (May 16, 2015)

Skiff, 
Tempress, yeah..got em at bass pro in Birmingham. I was gonna get low backs, but the wife talked me into these. They're very comfortable.


----------



## HeavyHook (May 16, 2015)

=D>


----------



## bamabill (May 17, 2015)

Nearing completion except for electrical.


----------



## bguzik86 (May 18, 2015)

Very nice! =D>


----------



## tiny68 (May 18, 2015)

I have a very similar Lowes Jon boat, if not the same model, but mine is tiller steer. Can you give me a ball park of how many feet of the 1 1/2 angle you used to do the floor and deck. I really like your design. Thanks, Tim


----------



## bamabill (May 19, 2015)

Tim,
I bought three 25' sticks to start with. I made one or two bad cuts and had to go back and get another one although I only needed about 5'. So I essentially used about 80
feet. I don't know what type fishing you'll be doing, but I think a setup
like mine would be more for bass fishing. Since I want to learn crappie
fishing I now wish I'd done mine different. I would have made the front deck lower and shorter, only extending back to the second rib from the middle seat. The. I could mount my front seat on the floor and used a shorter pedestal or none at the rear so that person could put their feet on the floor. As it is right now I may have to add a short
extension to the rear bench for added footroom. Good luck with
whatever you decide. Use a lot of rivets if you don't weld. I read where riveted frames have some flexibility whereas welded is more rigid and prone to
cracking.


----------



## tiny68 (May 19, 2015)

Bill,

Thanks for the feedback. In my design I have sketched out, I am dropping the main deck height to that of the seats to try and keep a lower center of gravity. I had planed to run the main deck from the bow platform all the way to the back of the first bench.

I considering know just doing the floors with places for pedestal mounts. It would be a raised floor in the front to be level.

We will do bass, crappie, and bowfishing (minor). Maybe a little more research.

Tim


----------



## bamabill (May 19, 2015)

I think you're on the right track Tim. Hope to see some pics soon.


----------



## tiny68 (May 20, 2015)

What size rivets did you use to 1) attach 2 pieces of 1/8" together and 2) to attach to 1/8" to the ribs? I have only minimal experiences with rivets. Did you use aluminum rivets? Tim


----------



## bamabill (May 21, 2015)

Tim I used 3/16" throughout. Just make sure you get the proper grip range for the material you'll be joining. Don't know if you can see in the pics, but I only put two rivets on top at each end where the angle contacted the rib. I also added two screws thru the angle into the side of the ribs.


----------



## Gators5220 (May 21, 2015)

Very clean work man, i dig it


----------



## bamabill (May 27, 2015)

my rat's nest


----------



## bamabill (May 30, 2015)

more goodies


----------



## Skiffing (May 30, 2015)

Get that baby in the water already!

I'm just waiting for the tide to change then we're going out on some flats for Striper. Schoolies and a few big boys are around. After dark some live sand eels should put one in the cooler. Hum.


----------



## bamabill (May 30, 2015)

I guess I could get on the water, but I've had a broken leaf spring on my truck that I'm just now getting around to fixing. To make a long story short I can't recommend SD truck springs. gotta get new registration sticker and I'll be ready. Hey I thought stripers were fresh water?


----------



## Skiffing (May 31, 2015)

=P~


----------



## Silverad04 (May 31, 2015)

nice looking build!


----------



## bamabill (Jun 3, 2015)

Had to disassemble the dash to get a hole cut for switch panel.


----------



## restornator (Jun 4, 2015)

Should have fished out of it first. That way you could have leaned out the process by making modifications that actually serve a purpose. May find out that you're actually losing space by adding compartments.


----------



## bamabill (Jun 7, 2015)

rest, 
Well, I had to have some storage and I've still got my floor space, so I think I'm ahead. Still need to mount bow lite when it comes in and get a TM battery, but this just about wraps it up.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Awesome work. I've bookmarked this thread so when I finally find a bigger boat in my price range I can steal all your designs! =D> I wish there was a metal supply around here. I would have used all aluminum for the small decks I just put in my 14 footer but I'm not paying Lowes prices for those short sticks so I went with wood.


----------



## bamabill (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Jake. As I said before, I couldn't have done all this without help from this site. Good luck on your next build.


----------



## bamabill (Jun 12, 2015)

May pull her out in the daylight for a pic or two, but I believe I'm water ready. it's been a long journey to me and I couldn't have made without all the help I got here. Thanks everyone.


----------



## bamabill (Jun 22, 2015)

Ready for some water...I hope. Thanks again everyone for all your encouragement!


----------



## Skiffing (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks really good. Congrats!


----------



## justin sumner (Jul 19, 2016)

I am new to the site and not sure how to send you a personal message, maybe you still check up on this site from time to time. I am in the process of replacing my bunk boards, after that I am going to start my decking project for my 14' jon, my plans are similar to what you are doing, but mine is a flat bottom, and tiller. I am on the fence with trying to use wood framing, or angle aluminum like you did, the only thing is that i am gun shy about using rivets, i never have used them and have no clue how, or how much it would cost to get the tools i need. What do you recommend?

Also, how did you secure the front of your deck to the flat front shelf of your jon, mine has the same thing, and the previous owner did not secure the front plywood, and I hate it that way.
Another question, How did you know where to poke your holes through the carpet to mount your trolling motor frame, and your seat post plate?

I was going to buy treated plywood.

Think a novice can handle using rivets and angle iron?
I really like all your posts, it will definitely be a tool i will be using for buying supplies and such and picture references.

Hope to hear from you soon, i am pining to get going on my project with it being so damn hot out


----------



## bamabill (Sep 28, 2016)

Sorry, I haven't been to this forum for months. If you haven't done your modification yet here's some answers to your questions. DON'T use treated lumber anywhere, the chemical in it will react with aluminum. You shouldn't have any problem framing with aluminum angle. I just learned as I went. I bought two rivet tools, one small one with a rotating head, and one larger one with two handles. I used 3/16 diameter rivets. Don't remember what I paid for everything, just check Amazon. I used self tapping screws to secure the plywood to the front deck. For the rear seat and trolling motor base, I attached 1/4-20 t-nuts to the underside of the plywood before I covered with carpet. There should be some pics on a previous page of this post. Thanks for your interest, good luck!


----------

